# Where do you buy your dog food?



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh NO I so hope whomever is buying dog food at wallyworld has a super wally that sells raw meat... Old Roy, is it made from Old Roy?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Just moved. No one sells Orijen here so I've ordered it to be delivered.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

We buy Orijen at Global Ryan's Pet Food Store (high end pet food)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I chose "animal feed store" and "other" but I really meant to choose Pet Supplies Plus and "other" (I didn't see the Pet Supplies Plus option until I had entered my vote already, oops!)

When I was feeding Orijen (until recently) and Nature's Variety raw I bought them at either Pet Supplies Plus or one of the independent pet boutiques in my area depending on whether I needed to buy other stuff too... 
However my vet has recently been ordering stuff from a pet food distributor and asked me if I wanted anything so I searched around the site and I found a good non-chicken raw food (JJ Fuds) that was a lot less expensive than Nature's Variety, and another grain-free food that had no chicken (NOW Grain Free), so I ordered those from her. So now I am buying my dog food from my vet. I still buy my cats' Orijen from either Pet Supplies Plus or one of the pet boutiques.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

petfooddirect.com... one of the best sites on the internet


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah i use petfooddirect as well


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I like to support the local economy and luckily we have lots of small, locally owned animal supply stores around here that carry raw and all of the high end foods. I have two favorites and I buy my cat food at one and my dog food at the other.









Pet Supplies Plus is disgusting. They sell birds and the birds are always in TERRIBLE condition. The last time I went in there I saw a bird plucking out its feathers and I walked right out without buying anything and haven't been back since.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I buy my dogs' food at a small locally owned dog store that carries only natural food. Cody is getting Simply Natural and Isa gets Innova. The 4 kitties get California Natural. They love us there since we're there all the time, we like to come in just for the hey of it.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Petsmart. 

I tried to support my small local pet stores, I probably should. I just got burned with bad pet food. 

My theroy is it does not get off the shelf fast enough...could be wrong. 

I went with Blue Buffalo...first reg. now I went to the Wilderness.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Kelly, I got burned once too by a little shop right here in the village - 3 months past expired date. I"m glad it didn't make Morgan sick - I didn't notice until she ate the whole bag. Oh I check now...

So I've been using a local store over by my bank. I like their prices and policies. They sell fish, birds, kitties and other small animals but everything is clean. The kittens come from local people so they have some interesting mixes lol. What I really like is it's always the same people working there and care about how the business runs. 

The guy in the village is just way too pretentious with his hardwood floors...


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

raw 12 gauge


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I admit it I am the Wally world person. I am buying Iams.

I am trying to switch to something else since you all say it is bad, but I am so confssed about what to switch to.

I just realized there is a Blue seal 10 miles away that sells all kinds of dog food, so that maybe where I go after Iams is gone.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I buy from petfooddirect.com and a local pet store.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pet Supplies Plus or Chow Hound. Usually Chow Hound b/c it's a bigger store and easier to take Nikon along.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI just realized there is a Blue seal 10 miles away that sells all kinds of dog food, so that maybe where I go after Iams is gone.


You will want to go before, because you want to make a gradual change not a sudden change.


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

petnetdirect.com

Orijen LBP for $52 delivered, after coupon.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I _wish_ I could buy food at walmart since meat is so much cheaper.







Currently, it's petsmart for the kibble and Kroger and/or Harris Teeter for the raw.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Treats Unleashed (a locally owned store) -- Very nice, high-quality food

Only Natural Pet Store (online) -- Green tripe


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a retail/distributor about 30 miles away who carries lots of good stuff...he gets Eagle Pack in by the tractor trailer...carries Evo, Orijen, Wellness, Calif. natural, Fromm etc etc etc...dog food, cat food, toys (great prices on orbees - when he can keep them in stock!!) wild bird seed, small pet stuff, aquarium and pond stuff including pond sized fish in spring, feeder mice/rats I think....Pretty good pricing on most everythign - my friend just bought 2 good sized Koi and said they were half the price most places sell for...

Lee


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a gem of a local "everything under the sun" hardware store that sells mostly high end dog food (TOTW, Orejin, Solid Gold, Wellness) I say mostly b/c they do sell Iams and Eukenuba at customers' requests. The owners are great and have a cement gsd statue in the store....I've been begging them to let me buy it from them for the past three years.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I use k9cuisine.com. There was a sale recently on Wellness super5mix lbp for 52.99 shipped and some organic dog treats


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I buy Orijen from a not so local pet store. Shipping is too expensive for online purchase for me.

Mozart396 $52 is for a 15lb. bag of Orijen LBP, correct? Where do you get coupons? Their price for Orijen adult is still much higher than local food store when you add the shipping cost.

Glenn


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I buy Canidae, the 44lb bag for 36.95, I buy it where I buy my hay. I buy my small terriers the Wellness Small breed mix at my Vet Supply Store, they only carry high end food like the Eagle Pack, TOTW, Solid Gold etc... It's a neat little store with a huge variety of both horse and dog supplies.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed raw so I buy all of my food at one of our smaller grocery stores.


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

Wal-Mart; he likes the kind that makes its own gravy and then I add stuff to it, such as, raw egg or veg. oil or left over bread, etc.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I buy Mac's kibble and the boy's canned at the local feed store.
I get Slider & Bruiser's kibble from our local kennel.
Faith's kibble and canned food comes from a Tractor Supply store.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: I buy my dogs' food at a small locally owned dog store that carries only natural food.


That would be me, also. We get EVO form this store and all kinds of other fresh, natural and grain free treats.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDTreats Unleashed (a locally owned store) -- Very nice, high-quality food


That's my store. They're great b/c they special order all kinds of stuff for me including 10 pounds chubs of Bravo. 

Rafi goes in there and puts his paws up on the counter, waiting for a treat!







Don't worry, he doesn't do that at home.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

DoggieFood.com


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Complete Petmart-they are the only store around that has EVO, and some of the other higher end brands.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Petco - feeding Natural Balance duck and potato.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.K9cuisine.com high prices but free shipping...which ends up being cheaper than any of the other online stores for me.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Pet Supplies Plus


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we buy his kibble and can food from Pet Value.
his marrow bones come from a friend of mines meat company.
the goodies we mix in his kibble come from the Supermarket and our garden.


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope nobody minds if I just jump in! We adopted Bailey Saturday July 4th and were recommended by PetSmart (we live in Canada) to give him Eukanuba for puppies since they have this 'puppy station'. My husband was clueless. He's only had experiences with much older GS. Does anyone else have recommendations? I can imagine PetSmart in Canada carries mostly the same brands as in the US? I was told store-brand foods are a no-no, especially from our local grocery store. (ex: Pedigree, Puppy Chow, etc.) I looked around at reviews and found this to be true. However, I haven't really heard of anything better than Eukanuba as of yet.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

We just discovered a small supply store nearby called Pet Barn - sells Orijen, Innova, Solid Gold, Canidae, Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, etc...


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MayaI hope nobody minds if I just jump in! We adopted Bailey Saturday July 4th and were recommended by PetSmart (we live in Canada) to give him Eukanuba for puppies since they have this 'puppy station'. My husband was clueless. He's only had experiences with much older GS. Does anyone else have recommendations? I can imagine PetSmart in Canada carries mostly the same brands as in the US? I was told store-brand foods are a no-no, especially from our local grocery store. (ex: Pedigree, Puppy Chow, etc.) I looked around at reviews and found this to be true. However, I haven't really heard of anything better than Eukanuba as of yet.


Everything that I've read on here suggests feeding your pup large breed dog food (not puppy food) all throughout their life unless you decide to go RAW


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

If I can afford to pay in one big chunk, then I order Orijen from K9cuisine.com. Otherwise, I buy food (smaller bags of either Wellness Core or B4 Grain - Buffalo) from All-Natural Pet Supply store a few miles away. I rotate between these 3 grain-free foods, and he gets raw one or two times per week, also. He loves Pinnacle Peak Protein (ordered from k9cuisine.com) as well, but it's even more expensive than Orijen, so he's only had that once.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

The market. 


WE LOVE BARF!!!!!


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

Pet Smart


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Local Mom&Pop shop, All-Pet. They're very close to the house, and their prices on Wellness dry kibble are only a few dollars more than Care-A-Lot, which is much more difficult for me to get to.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I buy Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness at Petco which is about 20 minutes from my house.

I could buy it at the local feed store which is literally a 3 minute drive but their food doesn't seem as fresh to me?  It's also about $5 to $10 dollars cheaper than Petco.

I'm insane :crazy:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Country Max...I think its a local chain. Pet Co doesn't sell Evo here I think. Plus I love Country Max its just a cool store


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

A local mom & pop type store. It's nothing fancy but they are very knowledgeable and you can not beat their prices at all. I can get Kongs for $5 to $10 CHEAPER and food anywhere from $12 and up CHEAPER than national chains.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I buy my Orijen and Evo from Cowtown/Masterfeeds in Regina. I love that store, and usually leave with more than just dog food.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Wherever i can find NB sweet potato and fish and Evo's Herring And Salmon. Usually at Pet Supplies Plus.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The Colorodo company ships it to me. FedX brings it. 

If I run out, I go to wally world and buy meat and vegetables and make my own for a meal or two. If one meal, everyone gets a chicken leg quarter, if two, I make up a concoction out of fresh fruit and veggies, rice or oatmeal, yogurt or cottage cheese, and meat. Doggos do not complain if Susie cooks for them.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

At the Grocery store - 10 pound bags of Chichen Leg Quarters

I usuall buy 14 of them at a time unless they are on sale

Last week the bags were $3.60:laugh:, so my freezer is full:groovy::groovy::happyboogie::groovy::groovy:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Tractor Supply


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Origen I just bought here 
Hearty Pet - Orijen Dog Food


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Costco.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I feed Orijen

I buy it from a local small specialty shop called "my dogs bakery" the next closest place that sells it is about 2hrs away


----------

